# FS/FT: Cherry shrimp, Rabbit snails



## Livyding

** *$12 each or $60 for six juvenile, long finned L144 blue eyed bristlenose plecos* **

L144 plecos are a variety of leucistic bristlenose pleco that resemble albinos, but they have black/blue eyes instead of red/pink.
The parents are unrelated so the offspring have a lot of genetic diversity. The parents are a long fin male from Canadian Aquatics and a couple of short finned females I got from from Ursus Sapiens.

Like all varieties of bristlenose pleco they LOVE to eat algae, and these guys are 1+ inch and growing fast, (adult size is obo 4 inches)

I have 15 pending but another 5 available for sure, and another 15 or so almost ready to go.

*Pick up only in Abbotsford at Clearbrook and Old Yale ----*

*
obo 1 inch Long fin: $12 
Short fin: $6 *

Update: All gone. New batch in a few weeks. 


_I bought the longfin male as a juvenile for 20$, and that was on sale. These are hard to come by and $12 is a firm price... They're priced to sell, and these are pick up only. I have no car so can't deliver and I can't ship them.

(For a $60 or more order I could possibly bus out to Langley or Surrey but I don't know for sure that they would make it)_

















***$20 for 15 cherry shrimp** *including juveniles, sub-adults, and at least 2 confirmed females yellow saddles showing ovaries)

The cherry shrimp will breed quickly in good conditions, but if you want the shrimplets to make it, don't keep them with any predatory fish.

The 1st pic is of an adult female. The juveniles are more transparent but will be just as nice when they are full grown. (see juvys in 2nd pic)

They are great for eating algae in a planted tank, (actually they eat all of the same kinds of algae as the Amano shrimp, and unlike Amanos they can breed in freshwater) and also for keeping eggs clean of fungus if you are a fish breeder.

*$10 for 15 juvenile/baby Sulawesi Snails (AKA Rabbit snails, AKA Elephant snails) (Tylomelania spp.)*









These are freshwater snails from Sulawesi in Indonesia. They are often sold as Rabbit snails or Elephant snails in pet stores because of their funny long noses which look like elephant trunks.

These guys make a great clean up crew for a peaceful community tank, and would be a very cool addition to a Sulawesi shrimp tank. (And they LOVE to eat algae!)

Interestingly, they give birth to live young, unlike most snails. They are easy to breed, but don't breed out-of-control like other snails, due to the fact that they give birth to a single offspring at a time. 
Snails from Sulawesi | Features | Practical Fishkeeping

They can reach nearly 5 inches long. My breeding adults have more like 2.5-3 inch shells. 
Not fussy eaters, so far they've taken everything I've given: wafers, flakes pellets, pieces of raw fish, egg whites, veggies, brown rice, alfalfa pellets etc.

The largest young ones have shells just shy of 1 inch, and the newborns are tiny, maybe 1/4 - 1/2 cm.

_Pick up only in Abbotsford at Clearbrook and Old Yale ---- Call or text 778 238 0761_



Wanted for trade : Quality Frozen foods

Tiger lotus, Anubias varieties, dwarf sagittarius, weeping moss, flame moss, Christmas moss, Riccia

Kuhli loaches, Apistogramma species, Keyhole cichlid
hatchetfish (silver or marble), cardinal tetras

Otos, twig catfish, Hoplo catfish, L10A red lizard whiptail, uncommon varieties of BNP (green dragon, calico, super red etc),

crystal red /crystal black shrimp, Amano shrimp, tiger shrimp, other cool shrimp varieties (not Neocaridina) species

Or tell me what you've got![/B]


----------



## Livyding

Managed to catch the dad leaving the cave for a snack. He's still in there looking after his current clutch of babies.


----------



## Livyding

Here's one of the females, and some juvies


----------



## Livyding

four short fin and seven long fins remaining.


----------



## Livyding

Items wanted for trade : light timers, coral chunks/small pieces/coral sand, cichlid pellets, spirulina flakes, small floating pellets, spawning mops. 

Plants wanted for trade : Water lettuce, Amazon frogbit, Tiger lotus, Alternanthera reineckii, Ludwigia repens , Sagittaria subulata,

Fish wanted for trade : Bolivian ram, Keyhole, hatchetfish (silver or marble), female Bettas, L10A red lizard whiptail, other uncommon varieties of BNP (green dragon, calico, super red etc) or tell me what you've got!


----------



## jaymz

I have a few light timers at least 3 for sure let me know


----------



## Livyding

PM sent ......


----------



## Livyding

Price for long fins lowered. Now $12 ea or $60 for six.


----------



## mrbob

I have lots of hard coral pieces may have crushed


----------



## Livyding

Now only five long fins left.


----------



## Livyding

bump pppppppp


----------



## Livyding

Short fins are all gone. Long fins 3 left. They're all at least 1.5 inch now.


----------



## nao

pming you re fishies & snails


----------



## Livyding

The second batch have reached 1 inch now so I think they're ready to go. I think there are 25 or so, looks like 50/50 short fins and long fins.


----------



## Livyding

Made space in inbox. Apologies to those who tried to PM.


----------



## Livyding

Now there are 7 long fins left of the 1 inchers.


----------



## Livyding

bump all of the ones from the first spawn are gone or spoken for, but still have lots of nice ones from the second spawn and third spawn will be ready in a couple weeks. I'd say 40-50 in total


----------



## cody-reece

Hey it's Cody. Thank you for showing me this forum.


----------



## Livyding

the 1 inchers are all gone now, but there will be more to come in a week or two. These guys grow fast. After that I am going to take a little break from breeding these guys and give the parents a chance to get a break.


----------



## Livyding

L144 available again, maybe 25 in the 1 inch range, long fins and short fins.

Cherry shrimp and Sulawesi snails added. For a quick reply, call or text 778 238 0761


----------



## corrie

here is the pic of the moss


----------



## Livyding

pics updated


----------



## Livyding

Short fins are gone. Most of the long fins are on hold.. maybe 6 left unspoken for. LOTS of cherry shrimp though!


----------



## Livyding

Swordtails gone. L144 gone (more coming in a few weeks). Lots of shrimp left.


----------

